# LC-70LE732U vs LC-70LE733U



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

I am looking to purchase one of these soon the only difference is 240hz vs 120hz and about $300 bucks! Will the 240hz make a difference? I will do a little gaming and watch a few football games but mostly bluray watching. Help me out!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Brand?


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

They are both Sharp AQUOS Quattron Models​


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

I read the 732 was discontinued and that price was falling substantially on this model. You need to view both and decide how much of a difference it is to your eyes.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to admit that I am one of those who sees little if any benefit to a 240Hz set. When I bought my 52" Sony I stood and looked at the wall of displays for well over an hour and a half and I could see no benefit to a 240Hz set. To me, the 120Hz sets had a better image. :huh: 

Keep in mind that no two sets of brains/eyes are similar. It's best to go and view the display in action as donnymac stated. :T


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the 732u and I love it! It's a fantastic tv! Everyone loves the picture quality my tv puts out! Which one did you get? Are you happy with it? Let us know.


----------

